# I am not allowed to go to "trade day" anymore



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

I went to trade day at the range yesterday. I got there early, 3 tables were already set up. I intended to sell a Remington 700 243 ADL,nice condition, It just sits in the safe,no longer use it. On one of the tables was a Cobray M11 with 32 round magazine. The guy said some one gave it to him,they did not want the gun in the house. I made a good deal. Have not shot it yet. Semi auto,with a big magazine,and scary,but it might be fun to bring to the range! I have enjoyed researching the Cobray, some funny reviews about 80's movies and Miami Vice guns. I did put a for sale card on the gun club wall, and sent an email to the newsletter editor,but DW did not want to hear my excuses, LOL


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pack your range gun in the trunk the night before and leave the next day with an empty gun case in hand. Wifey problem solved.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

She has to wag her finger at me, but in reality she might even shoot it!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Pack your range gun in the trunk the night before and leave the next day with an empty gun case in hand. Wifey problem solved.


Not now, 'wifey' has seen your idea, lol.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dude if you didn't get kicked out of the club and this is just wife issues , it will pass or it won't but you can still go to trade day.

*this is why hobby budgets are so important to a happy marriage * auto transfer as your pay checks come in to a separate savings and that is your money to do as you please so about the only thing you do with that money that she could be mad at i if you get it all in 1s and head to the gentleman's club.

walk in the door hey babe bought another gun transfer X from my hobby account to the credit card , done

and I don't have to be like really more yarn again when packages come in the mail


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Or do like I did. Marry a woman who loves guns and the same toys I do,like old cars.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Guys, he was being funny. I'm 'wifey' ... I'm absolutely fine with guns, trade day, etc. He was making a joke. All is fine, after 40 years, we got this.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

67drake said:


> Or do like I did. Marry a woman who loves guns and the same toys I do,like old cars.


Yup, best idea ever! She likes guns, cars, and helps with my projects.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mzgarden said:


> Guys, he was being funny. I'm 'wifey' ... I'm absolutely fine with guns, trade day, etc. He was making a joke. All is fine, after 40 years, we got this.


good to hear
there are guys who do get them selves in hot water over these types of things

honestly the cobray is a fun for a little while range toy , I work the door at some gun shows and figure when one comes in I will see the next guy in a few years bringing it back which is basically the story of the guy selling it msot of the time , I bough it because it looked cool it was fun to shoot for a while now I want to trade it for a carry gun or a rifle or some other new cool thing..
with all guns it is fun to research them I had a Turkish Mauser for a short time I think researching the interesting history was the most interesting part of owning it
that and every kid needs the experience of taking a surplus gun from cosmoline to shooter and that is what it was for my son

life could get boring if we all took my grandpas approach to guns one shot gun from 20-82 everything that needed shooting around the farm got a 12ga no matter what it was


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 8/22/22 1:08 A.M. CDST



mzgarden said:


> Guys, he was being funny. I'm 'wifey' ... I'm absolutely fine with guns, trade day, etc. He was making a joke. All is fine, after 40 years, we got this.


wkndwrench is a lucky man. If my once was wifey had been cut from the cloth you were. all of my firearms except for the pistol and 20 inch barrel side by side 12 gauge I snuck back into the lock closet in my study wouldn't had to live with their grand parents {my parents) for our 4 1/2 year marriage until she traded me in for her next guy.

After I was free and re-singled at 39, I moved my gear back home and GF bought me a fire resistant gun-safe for our first Christmas together after I went through my Big D and I bought her a revolver she wanted.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

That's why the Bible warns us against being unequally yoked.

First (late) D(arned)H was not into the things I think are important (homesteading, maintaining/restoring cars, boomsticks). His biggest concern was making money and spending it on useless minutia.

The Love of My Life, my D(earest)H, is into homesteading, building, self defense, old Jeeps, and *me*.  We adore each other. <3


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

wkndwrnch said:


> Yup, best idea ever! She likes guns, cars, and helps with my projects.


Does she have a sister?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My only peeve about hubby buying guns are shotguns. I don't like shotguns because they kick my bad shoulder too hard. I don't have a problem with the others, as long as I get to use them too.


----------

